# Printer died need input Toooooo many choices :)



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Had an Epson that lasted 5 years and worked like a champ. Someone reccomended a Cannon 5320 can't find one?? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Depends on what ya want, I use mine for my job and the "Review" the wife and I put out for the AWSC Inc , We would have really loved a Laser printer, but to get one that faxes, copies, and scans and prints, it would have been a lot of Money, so we opted, after much research, for the HP 4622 Officejet. Seems well made and the ink isn't a arm and a leg!


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Have used a hp8600 at work. I love it and would recommend it.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

trouble said:


> Had an Epson that lasted 5 years and worked like a champ. Someone reccomended a Cannon 5320 can't find one?? Thanks in advance for any input.


Have a Canon ip4920 bought last year to replace another Canon. ( 6-7 year old ) Love it. Great photo quality and excellent overall printing. Got it at Micro Center.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

HP 6500A plus


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Didnt really say what you needed the printer for..
Ive found HP to load a file the size of TX upon install. Cannon always seemed finicky with auto updates etc.
Ive had the most luck with Kodak lately. They claim to also have the lowest cost per copy in the industry.. so they say.

Again, without knowing your needs.... the above comments may be useless. txt only, lots of color, photos, etc...

also, make sure you go wireless. No need to hard wire anymore.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I just got an HP Office Jet 6600. I am not a wize at PC's but retired this year and needed more functionality at home, also my old printer just stopped working. This printer was easy to set up, runs fast, holds lots of paper, and has added functions like faxing and scanning....


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

We have had our HP Office Jet 7310 all in one for a few years now and have yet to have any problems with it. Ours was actually overkill for our needs but it does print great color pics.


----------



## jeffstally (May 2, 2013)

Currently have a canon MF6530. It is pretty old now and I may update to a color model, but I have had very good luck with it.


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

We have an HP. The replacement ink seems to be cheaper than other brands. If you print a lot the ink cost add up!


----------

